# TSB for fuel gauge



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I noticed on my 2012 Eco that after I fill up it seems like it is not showing full. Is there a TSB for that. I just read something in another post about fuel gauge problem and a TSB. I am still trying to learn everything about my 2012 vs my old 2011.


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

PI0758A fixed mine. I have a 2012 ECO 6MT built 5/2012. Brought it in for the speedo problem, TSB fixed the fuel gauge and the speedo problem.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The issue with the ECO MT is that the fuel guage uses the same calibration as all the other trims. This translates into the car not reading full when the tank clicks off. The reality is that the tank isn't full and there is space for an additional 3 gallons in the tank. You can "force" a recalibration by filling the three gallons into the tank a couple of times. After I filled the tank completely full a couple of times my car now reads full at 2nd click off. I'm not sure how it was "recalibrated" as this should not have recalibrated the fill level sensors, but it appears to have done so.

For a definitive answer on the difference, take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/12035-how-15-6-gallons-into-eco-mt-tank.html.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> The issue with the ECO MT is that the fuel guage uses the same calibration as all the other trims. This translates into the car not reading full when the tank clicks off. The reality is that the tank isn't full and there is space for an additional 3 gallons in the tank. You can "force" a recalibration by filling the three gallons into the tank a couple of times. After I filled the tank completely full a couple of times my car now reads full at 2nd click off. I'm not sure how it was "recalibrated" as this should not have recalibrated the fill level sensors, but it appears to have done so.


You would think having a 3 gallon space, would cause problems in the winter, like condensation?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Condensation will only become a problem in the winter if you routinely run your tank down to near empty and then fill up during a storm. Remember, cold air holds less moisture so there won't be as much water vapor being pulled into the tank by the fuel stream. from the pump. Also, since the pump nozzle goes several inches into the fill pipe, the chance of pulling in outside air is once again lessened.

Patman - try using the slowest pump hold notch when filling your ECO MT. This reduces fill related turbulence in the gas flow and tank, allowing more gasoline to get into the tank before the main pressure vent gets closed off.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Patman* & *obermd* -- are you aware of this repository of GM PI#'s?: Technical Service Bulletins (TSB) & Safety Recalls - Chevy Cruze Forum - Chevrolet Cruze


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I am aware of the repository but didn't know the link to it. All I was noting was that I have not had any PIs done for this issue and my 2012 ECO MT started showing the correct fuel level after I had filled gas all the way to the top of my fill pipe a couple of times. Something in that process reset my fuel level calibration.


----------



## AlgUSF123 (Feb 19, 2013)

obermd said:


> I am aware of the repository but didn't know the link to it. All I was noting was that I have not had any PIs done for this issue and my 2012 ECO MT started showing the correct fuel level after I had filled gas all the way to the top of my fill pipe a couple of times. Something in that process reset my fuel level calibration.


All I know is that the TSB I referenced earlier fixed mine.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

obermd said:


> The issue with the ECO MT is that the fuel guage uses the same calibration as all the other trims. This translates into the car not reading full when the tank clicks off. T


I don't know about this and my reason is:

I had trickle filled my tank and looked at the DTE vs MPG. If I divided my DTE by MPG it came to about 12.6 gallons...........This was before the fuel pump swap.


----------

